
Ask HN: How to start career in programming? - blohs
I&#x27;m 26 living in Berlin, I want to start career in programming. How can I get started? What advise you have for me?
======
Topgamer7
I advise you to ask yourself are you good at problem solving, reading, and
thinking about things logically. While I believe that it is possible for
everyone to learn to program, they may not like it in the end. If you can
stand being stuck on a problem, troubleshooting for hours to days, then
finding out the solution was something fairly simple in the end without being
utterly infuriated, this might be the job for you!

In terms of actually learning, I remember this being posted sometime ago,
perhaps a good place to start. [https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university/blob/...](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university/blob/master/README.md)

Edit: Actually thinking about it this is probably a good point following
taking one of those coursera, udemy, or codeacademy courses to give you the
absolute fundamentals, then build up from there. The repo posted above
contains a lot of the actual computer science related material you would learn
in a classical university education.

------
zengji
first,chose one language second, use it make you world

